# Error code: 0xc0000034



## Avasquez75 (May 20, 2021)

Every time I turn on my laptop, it keeps giving me a blue screen that says "Recovery Your PC needs to be repaired. The boot configuration Data file is missing some required information. File: \BCD. Error code: 0xc0000034." Any advice on what I can do to fix this? It's a Lenovo 80E3 G50 laptop with Windows 8 OS. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Try following these instructions:









Windows 8 Error code 0xc0000034


An indepth analysis finds that Windows 8 Error code 0xc0000034 is an error that usually occurs when the Boot Configuration Data (BCD) file is missing some required information.




www.errorsolutions.tech


----------



## Avasquez75 (May 20, 2021)

I tried following solution 3, but when I plug in a Windows 8 usb and turn on the computer, I dont get the message “_Press any key to boot from CD or DVD_”, I just get the blue screen error again.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

You need to go into the computer's BIOS Setup and set it to try and boot from your USB first ... (before the hard drive or SSD).


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

As stated, Restart the computer, press the key to enter *Setup *(Bios) go to the *Boot *Tab (picture in solution #1) But_ Move_ the USB Flash drive to First Boot Device. _Save and Exit_. Or you can Press *F12* at bootup and choose the Flash Drive for one time change of boot order. It then should boot from the Flash Drive.


----------



## Avasquez75 (May 20, 2021)

I changed the boot order from BIOS but I still get the blue screen. I tried F12 too with the same result.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Do you have the burned USB Flash drive in the computer? How did you burn your USB Flash Drive? Where did you get the ISO Image? Did you use the Media Creation Tool?
Boot into *Setup *(Bios) go to the *Boot *Tab. Disable *Secure Boot *(if you have it) What does it say for the first Boot Device? Do you have UEFI Bios?


----------

